# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  قارن بين العزل من الوظيفة كعقوبة تأديبية وعقوبة جنائية  ؟

## Mohammed Rezck

*العزل من الوظيفة كعقوبة تأديبية وعقوبة جنائية*


*أوجه الشبه :* n      العزل من   الوظيفة سواء اكان عقوبة جنائية ام تأديبية يحمل نفس المعني وهو " الحرمان   من الوظيفة نفسها ومن المرتبات المقررة لها " . 
n      يحكم كلا من   عقوبة العزل سواء صدرت في شكل عقوبة تأديبية أو عقوبة جنائية مبدأ الشرعية مما   يعني التقيد بقواعد قانون العقوبات التي تحكم العزل كعقوبة جنائية وقواعد   القانون الاداري التي تحكم العزل كعقوبة تأديبية .


*أوجه الاختلاف :* n      العزل الصادر   من المحكمة الجنائية عقوبة جنائية اما العزل الصادر من سلطة التأديب عقوبة   تأديبية . 
n      العزل كعقوبة   تأديبية هي عقوبة اصلية جوازيه دائما منصوص عليها ضمن العقوبات التي نص عليها   قانون العاملين المدنيين بالدولة في المادة 80 منه يجوز الحكم بها فقط  ويجعل قانون تنظيم الجامعات عقوبة العزل   وجوبية في حالات محددة في المادة 110 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات " وكل فعل   يزري بشرف عضو هيئة التدريس او من شأنه ان يمس نزاهته او فيه مخالفة لنص المادة   103 ( التي تخص اعطاء الدروس الخصوصية ) يكون جزاؤه العزل " . اما العزل كعقوبة جنائية اما ان تكون عقوبة تبعية تتبع العقوبة الاصلية   كما تنص المادة 24 من قانون العقوبات وقد يكون العزل عقوبة جنائية تكميلية كما   تنص المادة 2 عقوبات . 
n      مبدأ استقلال   المسئولية الجنائية عن المسئولية التأديبية يؤدي الي القول بأن من سلطة المحكمة   الجنائية ان تحكم بالعزل من الوظيفة علي الرغم من سبق صدور جزاء العزل كعقوبة   تأديبية .
 n      تطبق المحكمة   الجنائية عند حكمها بالعزل قانون العقوبات اما عندما تطبق سلطة التأديب العزل   تطبق القانون الاداري الذي ينص علي الجزاء مثل ( قانون العاملين بالدولة – قانون   تنظيم الجامعات ) وتلتزم كل محكمة سواء الجنائية او الادارية بقواعد وشروط تطبيق   العزل كلا طبقا للقانون المطبق امامها . 
*n   * العزل كعقوبة تأديبية غير مؤقته كما بينت المادة 80 من قانون العاملين   المدنيين بالدولة التي نصت علي عقوبة العزل دون تحديدها بمدة معينة  بينما تسمح المادة 28 عقوبات للقاضي الجنائي   بالحكم بالعزل من الوظيفة لمدة معينة .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

جهد مشكور محمد 

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## محمد محمود عبد السلام

*العقوبة والجزاءات التأديبية:
تختلف العقوبة عن الجزاءات التأديبية في الأمور التالية:*
1. العقوبة تهدف إلى حماية مصالح المجتمع وأمنه، ومن ثم فهي تسري على كل من اضر بهذه المصالح دون استثناء ، أما الجزاءات التأديبية فإنها مقررة لمصلحة هيئة أو طائفة معينة، لا توقع إلا على من يعمل بها إذا خرج عن مقتضيات لوائحها أو تعليماتها.
2. الحق في توقيع العقوبة و التنازل عنها مقرر للمجتمع وفقا لما يحدده القانون، أما الحق في توقيع الجزاء التأديبي والنزول عنه فهو للهيئة الإدارية التي قرر لحمايتها.
3. العقوبة لا تصدر إلا بحكم قضائي ، أما الجزاء التأديبي فقد يصدر بحكم أو بقرار من السلطة التأديبية المختصة.
4. العقوبة تقابل الجريمة، والقانون هو الذي يحدد الجريمة والعقوبة تطبيقا لمبدأ الشرعية، بينما يقابل الجزاء التأديبي الخطأ الإداري باعتباره خروجا عن متطلبات الوظيفة، ولذلك فان الأفعال المكونة للذنب الإداري غير محددة على سبيل الحصر، كما أن تقدير الجزاء التأديبي متروك لتقدير السلطة التأديبية بحسب تقديرها لجسامة الفعل في الحدود التي يقررها القانون.
5. يعد الجزاء التأديبي اقل خطورة من العقوبة من حيث النتائج والآثار، فالعقوبة إيلامها يمس حياة الفرد أو حريته أو ماله أو اعتباره، في حين أن الجزاء التأديبي يمس المركز الوظيفي للموظف.
وعلى الرغم من اختلاف العقوبة عن الجزاء التأديبي فهناك تقارب بينهما، حيث أنهما يستهدفان الردع ، ولا تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة للحكم بهما أو تنفيذهما إلا إذا كان الشخص المطلوب عقابه أو تأديبية حيا، كما أن العقوبة والجزاء التأديبي لا يوقعان إلا على المسئول عن الجريمة الجنائية أو التأديبية، فكلاهما يخضعان لمبدأ الشخصية، فلا يجوز توقعهما على ورثة المسئول .
*العزل من الوظيفة العمومية*
لصاحب العمل الحق في إيقاف و فصل العامل الذي يثبت في حقه ارتكاب خطأ جسيم أثناء قيامه بعمله و يمكن تعريف الخطأ الجسيم بأنه ذلك التصرف الذي يقوم به العامل فيلحق أضرار أما بصاحب العمل أو بالعمال الآخرين مما يجعل أمر استمرار علاقة العمل أمر مستحيلا. 
مع هذا فقد أقر المشرع للعامل وسائل و ضمانات ضد تعسف صاحب العمل في استعماله حقه هذا.
*العزل من الوظيفة فى ظل قانون العاملين المدنيين بالدولة*
إن عزل الموظف نتيجة الحكم عليه بعقوبة جناية, أو في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة, يتم بقوة القانون, ومن ثم فإن الفصل ينتج أثره, منذ صيرورة الحكم باتاً, أي أنه إذا صدر الحكم الجنائي , فاصلاً في الخصومة الجنائية, بالإدانة أو البراءة, تنقضي به الدعوى الجنائية, متى صار باتاً, أي غير قابل للطعن فيه بطرق الطعن العادية وهى المعارضة والاستئناف, أو غير قابل للطعن فيه بطريق الطعن غير العادي, وهو النقض.
§ ان قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا والمحاكم التأديبية قد استقر على الاكتفاء بأن يكون الحكم الجنائي نهائياً , أي صادراً من محكمة الجنايات , أو محكمة الجنح المستأنفة.
(راجع التأديب في الوظيفة العامة للمستشار الدكتور/ محمد ماهر أبو العينين صـ 193)
§ في حين أن الحجية لا تكون إلا للأحكام الباتة, التي لا تقبل الطعن فيها بطرق الطعن العادية أو غير العادية.
§ وترتيباً على ما تقدم فإن الدعوى التأديبية, تنفصل عن الدعوى الجنائية, من تاريخ صدور الحكم الجنائي النهائي, ويبدأ حق النيابة الإدارية في تحريك الدعوى التأديبية
في خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ صدور هذا الحكم, فإذا انقضت هذه المدة دون تحريك للدعوى التأديبية, سقطت هذه الدعوى الأخيرة بالتقادم.
العبرة في الحرمان من الوظيفة هنا, هي " بالعقوبة ", وليس بوصف الجريمة.
فمطلق ارتكاب الجناية, والحكم على الشخص فيها بالعقوبة المقررة لها, يترتب عليه فقد الوظيفة كعقوبة تبعية.
& توقيع عقوبة جناية في إحدى الجنح : التي توجد بالنسبة لها ظروف مشددة, يترتب عليه أيضاً فقد الوظيفة كعقوبة تبعية, لأن النص واضح في صياغته " كل حكم بعقوبة جناية ".
وخلافاً لذلك, إذا ارتكب الشخص جناية, ولكن نظراً لظروف مخففة بالنسبة للجريمة, فوقعت عليه عقوبة جنحة وهى الحبس, فلا يترتب على ذلك عزل الموظف من وظيفته كعقوبة تبعية للحكم الجنائي.
أي أن العزل في هذه الحالة مؤقت, ومثال ذلك إذا استعمل القاضي حقه فقضى بالرأفة إعمالاً لحكم المادة (17) من قانون العقوبات, فبدلاً من أن يقضى بعقوبة الجناية قضى بعقوبة الحبس.
في حالة نقض الحكم : أي أنه إذا حكمت محكمة النقض بنقض الحكم, فإنه يجب على جهة الإدارة أن تقوم بسحب القرار الصادر بإنهاء الخدمة, كنتيجة للحكم بعقوبة جناية.
وذلك أن نقض الحكم , يؤدى إلى إهدار أثر إنهاء الخدمة, ويكون قرار إنهاء الخدمة في هذه الحالة من القرارات المنعدمة.
6) إذا صدر قرار إنهاء الخدمة بعد نقض الحكم, يكون قد صدر استناداً إلى سبب غير قائم, وبالتالي يكون مخالفاً للقانون.
7) إذا حكم على العامل بعقوبة جناية, في جريمة منصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات, أو في جريمة منصوص عليها في القوانين الخاصة الأخرى, أو في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة, وذلك قبل التعيين في الوظيفة العامة, لا يكون له حق التعيين فيها, إلا إذا رد إليه اعتباره إعمالاً لحكم المادة (20/3) من نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة الصادر بالقانون رقم 47/1978.
وقد نظمت المواد من (536) إلى (553) من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية إجراءات رد الاعتبار في الباب التاسع من هذا القانون.
إذا كان الحكم بعقوبة جناية قد صدر ضد الموظف الحكومي, أو العامل في القطاع العام, لأول مرة فإنه لا يؤدى إلى إنهاء خدمته, إلا إذا قدرت لجنة شئون العاملين بالجهة التي يعمل بها, سواء أكانت جهة حكومية, أو شركة من شركات القطاع العام, بقرار مسبب, من واقع مطالعتها لأسباب الحكم, أن ظروف الواقعة التي حكم عليه من أجلها, تتعارض مع مقتضيات الوظيفة أو طبيعة العمل المسند إليه, وذلك إعمالاً لحكم المادتين (94/7) من القانون رقم 47/1978, (96/7)من القانون رقم 48/1978.
9) إذا صدر قرار من الجهة الإدارية بإنهاء الخدمة , بعد أن أعمل في حقه حكم المادة (25) عقوبات , فإنه لا يعتبر قراراً إدارياً, يجوز الطعن عليه بالإلغاء أمام القضاء الإداري, إذ أنه لا يعدو أن يكون إجراء من الإجراءات التنفيذية, التي تتخذها الإدارة لتنفيذ القانون, بلا أي سلطة لها في هذا الخصوص.
10) إنهاء خدمة الموظف الحكومي, أو العامل في القطاع العام, بسبب الحكم عليه بعقوبة جناية أو بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة, إعمالاً لحكم المادتين (94/7), (96/7) سالفتي الذكر, لا يعد من قبيل الفصل التأديبي, وبالتالي لا تختص المحاكم التأديبية بنظره, لأنه إجراء تنفيذي للحكم الجنائي.
11) إذا تم فصل الموظف الحكومي أو العامل في القطاع العام, بحكم من المحكمة التأديبية, بقرار صادر من مجلس التأديب المختص- باعتبار أنه بمثابة الحكم التأديبي- فلا يعود لعمله إلا بعد مضى أربع سنوات على الأقل, بقرار تعيين جديد.
وذلك إعمالاً لحكم المادة (20) من القانون رقم 47/1978 الفقرة الرابعة والتي تقضى بأنــه :
" يشترط فيمن يعين في إحدى الوظائف :
20/4 :ألا يكون قد سبق فصله من الخدمة, بقرار, أو حكم تأديبي نهائي , ما لم تمض على صدوره أربع سنوات على الأقل ".
12) الرأي مستقر فقهاً وقضاء على استبعاد المخالفات, من الجرائم المخلة بالشرف, وعليه فإن الأمر ينحصر في نطاق الجنايات, وفى نطاق الجنح التي لا يحكم فيها بعقوبة جناية بطبيعة الحال.
13) الحكم بعقوبة الجناية, والذي يترتب عليه العزل النهائي كعقوبة تبعية, لا يحول دون محاسبة الموظف تأديبياً, عن المخالفات التأديبية التي ينطوي عليها الفعل الجنائي, وذلك من واقع التحقيقات الجنائية.
14) الغالب عملاً في الحالة التي يترتب عليها العزل النهائي الذي يوقع على الموظف نتيجة الحكم عليه بعقوبة جناية, أن تكتفي الجهة الإدارية بذلك, باعتبار أنه أقصى ما يمكن أن تحكم به السلطة القضائية المختصة.
(راجع قضاء التأديب للدكتور/ سليمان الطماوى- طبعة 1995 صـ 225)
15) الحكم الجنائي الصادر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة الجنائية, لا يحول دون قيام الجهة الإدارية, بتحديد مسئولية العامل التأديبية, على ضوء ما هو ثابت بالتحقيقات الجنائية, أو تقديمه للمحاكمة التأديبية, سواء أمام المحكمة التأديبية, أو أمام مجلس التأديب المختص.
16) الحكم بالعزل المؤقت لا يحول دون مساءلة العامل تأديبياً, عن المخالفات التي ثبتت في حقه, على ضوء ما جاء في التحقيقات الجنائية, وذلك بعد تنفيذ عقوبة العزل المؤقت, والعودة لعمله.
إذ أن من حقه العودة لعمله بعد تنفيذ عقوبة العزل المؤقت .

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

جهد مشكور محمد محمود 
دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

